# Beretta A400 XTREME UNICO KO



## MLahr (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering If anyone has one of these new shotguns? Or if there are any reviews on them..

Thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes,nice stuff.There's a good video out on it.Type in the name and do a google search on it and you'll get the vid and a few other reviews.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Try this:


----------

